# BuildPath in eclipse Preferences nicht vorhanden



## Lito (8. Apr 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Java Projekt (Webanwendung welches WAR Files erzeugt) aus dem SVN ausgecheckt welches mit einem ANT Buildfile gebaut wird. Soweit sogut, ich kann das Projekt bauen und im eclipse integrierten Tomcat debugen, nachdem ich die Sourceordner hinzugefügt habe, allerdings wird das Projekt nicht als Java Projekt gesehen (Project->Properties->Reource Type= Project). Wenn ich das Project als Java Project oder Web Project auschecke lauft es nicht.  Soweit ich das sehe war es ein IntelliJ Project und deshalb fehlen mir die Metadatein (.classpath). Nur das .project File ist vorhanden nach dem Import und das sieht so aus: 

```
<projectDescription>
    <name>webApp</name>
    <comment></comment>
    <projects>
    </projects>
    <buildSpec>
        <buildCommand>
            <name>org.eclipse.ui.externaltools.ExternalToolBuilder</name>
            <triggers>full,incremental,</triggers>
            <arguments>
                <dictionary>
                    <key>LaunchConfigHandle</key>
                    <value>&lt;project&gt;/.externalToolBuilders/webAPP build.xml [Builder].launch</value>
                </dictionary>
            </arguments>
        </buildCommand>
    </buildSpec>
    <natures>
    </natures>
</projectDescription>
```

Wenn ich das Project verändere (Project->Properties->Project Facetts oder Project Natures) ist es voller Fehler und nicht mehr lauffähig.

Was ich möchte ist, dass ich im Code mit STRG + Mausklick auf die markierten Sourcen springe, aber bekomme es nicht hin. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch versuchen kann?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## mihe7 (8. Apr 2019)

Migriere das Projekt von ant zu Maven, mit ant macht das keinen Spaß.


----------



## Lito (9. Apr 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Migriere das Projekt von ant zu Maven, mit ant macht das keinen Spaß.


Aber das hilft mir ja nicht bei meinem Problem oder übersehe ich da etwas.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Apr 2019)

Doch. Maven funktioniert unabhängig von der IDE und lädt sich die Abhängigkeiten selbst aus einem Repository. Bei ant musst Du alles zu Fuß machen (Pfade zu Jars angeben usw), außerdem kann es passieren, dass Deine IDE ein eigenes ant-Modul verwendet (NetBeans macht das beispielsweise). Dieses brauchst Du dann, um mit ant das Projekt builden zu können.

Nachtrag: damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich meine schon das Projekt als Ganzes, nicht nur Deine Kopie.


----------

